# multimedia/avidemux without GUI now?



## YuryG (Mar 17, 2019)

Since removal of Qt4 multimedia/avidemux now stays without GUI for me, doesn't it? So, it is unusable (at least for me), or am I missing something?


----------



## YuryG (Mar 17, 2019)

tedbell said:


> I guess since you are unable to uninstall/reinstall gtk2, you install it from the "latest" pkg repo. What's the output when you run it from terminal?


Why am I unable? I do not understand. I have long ago installed port of multimedia/avidemux-qt4. Now all Qt4 is deleted from ports. And I do not see any GTK option for avidemux, is there any?

```
ls /usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux*
/usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux:
Makefile    distinfo    pkg-descr
Makefile.common    files        pkg-plist

/usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux-cli:
Makefile    pkg-plist

/usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux-plugins:
Makefile    pkg-plist
```


----------



## tedbell (Mar 17, 2019)

YuryG said:


> Why am I unable? I do not understand. I have long ago installed port of multimedia/avidemux-qt4.  And I do not see any GTK option for avidemux, is there any?
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux*
> ...



Sorry I made a mistake. I thought this was about audacity. My eyes are getting bad. LOL


----------



## YuryG (Mar 17, 2019)

tedbell said:


> Sorry I made a mistake. I thought this was about audacity. My eyes are getting bad. LOL


O.K. I am watching for audio/audacity problem in bugs PR 236512.


----------



## daeron (Mar 17, 2019)

A Qt5 GUI exists and builds nicely, at least it did on my amd64 10-STABLE last year.
The only problem was that the resulting GUI did not know how to connect to the installed plugins.
Just needs someone to complete a port for it.
To be honest I would prefer a GTK GUI but I'd be happy with either.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 17, 2019)

daeron said:


> A Qt5 GUI exists and builds nicely, at least it did on my amd64 10-STABLE last year.
> The only problem was that the resulting GUI did not know how to connect to the installed plugins.
> Just needs someone to complete a port for it.
> To be honest I would prefer a GTK GUI but I'd be happy with either.


I would gladly use GTK also… But that Qt5 version is not in ports, if it cannot “communicate” with plugins, is it?


----------



## daeron (Mar 18, 2019)

Have a look at








						Avidemux 2.7 and Qt5
					

Does anyone know what the status is in getting Avidemux 2.7 with its Qt5 version of the gui into the ports?




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

